# Any interest in a New England area ride?



## lgrinnings (Mar 7, 2018)

Once the weather breaks and we get into spring, is there any interest in doing a ride here in New England? I'm just not sure if this type of thing happens around here unless it's tied to a swap meet or pre-exisiting event. Love to hear your thoughts...

-Lester


----------



## catfish (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes! The Cape Cod Canal has a good bike path.


----------



## lgrinnings (Mar 8, 2018)

It seems I spoke too soon about spring.


----------



## Handyman (Mar 8, 2018)

Will there be a medical response team following us?............................All kidding aside, somewhat interested if I can get a good rider together.  Pete in Ftchburg


----------



## mantaray (Mar 8, 2018)

My wife & I would go


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2018)

When would the ride be? And would we be going out for lunch?


----------



## Kstone (Mar 11, 2018)

@Jim Barnard


----------



## Jim Barnard (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes! I and a few of the other CT bike nuts would be interested in a New England Classic bike ride. LMK what you are thinking. We have had them in New London, Hartford, Amherst and I hear one is up for Maine! Jim 860 670 4501


----------



## Barto (Mar 19, 2018)

Depending on location I would be interested.

BART


----------



## mantaray (Mar 19, 2018)

Somewhere Saturday June 30... I don’t know, Just throwing it out there


----------



## Jim Barnard (Mar 22, 2018)

6/30 is a no go here. Up at Lake George


----------



## mantaray (Mar 30, 2018)

July 14...... keeping this alive


----------



## Junkhunter (Apr 7, 2018)

I'll give it a shot. When, where? Depends on length and flatness. I imagine I could get a couple more....


----------



## Jim Barnard (Apr 8, 2018)

Sorry again, this is New London fireworks day. I will be captaining the boat. @Kstone we need to get Wstone involved!


----------



## Intense One (Apr 8, 2018)

Howdy neighbor!  I'm ready to ride when you're ready.  I'm just south of you in Ipswich.  For the last couple of years, I've organized a Plum Island ride starting from the Beachcoma pub to Sandy Point and then back for a cool one or two and food at Beachcoma.  I'm a mtn biker also so ready to ride vintage cruiser or off road stuff!  Message me, buddy!  Ray


----------



## Intense One (Apr 8, 2018)

mantaray said:


> Somewhere Saturday June 30... I don’t know, Just throwing it out there



I'm up for a ride...just can't do Saturday's...a work day for me but off Sunday's and Monday's!


----------



## mantaray (Apr 8, 2018)

That sandy point ride sounds fun. We just need a few people to set a date


----------



## tech549 (Apr 9, 2018)

im in just depends on the date!


----------



## Intense One (Apr 9, 2018)

mantaray said:


> That sandy point ride sounds fun. We just need a few people to set a date



Hopefully there will be returnees from the last two years.  I haven't posted it yet but my target  day will be Sunday July 29.  I had 15 riders last year and around the same the year before.  It's a fairly easy ride, approximately 15 miles round trip...some paved, a lot gravelly.  Passing cars can kick up a little dust.  The return trip seems longer because it always seems up hill and with a head wind...maybe by then we are almost out of energy!  We refuel afterwards at the Beachcoma on Plum Island.  If anyone is interested, a few of us have breakfast before the ride at MADD MARTHAS on the island then meet everyone else at 10:30


----------

